# Norwegian Style Efficiency



## Jordan (Dec 12, 2018)

What do you think of efficiency regarding early Norwegian style stoves?  The ones in question are the tiered style.

I was told years ago that this style allowed for secondary burns by holding the gasses longer.  Although I was also told that only happened when burned hot. 

From my sources the Jotul 606 was discontinued because Americans over filled and dampened there stoves too much building too much creosote.  Apparently the Norwegians build smaller hot fires.


----------



## bholler (Dec 12, 2018)

Jordan said:


> What do you think of efficiency regarding early Norwegian style stoves?  The ones in question are the teared style.
> 
> I was told years ago that this style allowed for secondary burns by holding the gasses longer.  Although I was also told that only happened when burned hot.
> 
> ...


They were more efficient than many others at the time.  But are absolutely nowhere near modern stoves.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a 606 sitting in storage. It was used 30 plus years ago to heat a small house. It was a truly impressive heater for its time. It also could be a major creosote producer if someone loaded it up and then cranked the air back.  If its dry wood and run properly I would expect it would even give a modern stove a run for its money on efficiency. With dry wood and a hot fire the combustion will be a fairly efficient and the extended heat exchanger area is going to extract a lot of heat out of a small fire.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 13, 2018)

nice looking stoves. with my old defiant in horizontal mode there is advertised 5 feet of smoke path before the smoke hits the chimney and that takes out so much heat from the smoke that if your not careful and run it low it makes creosote so fast it's not funny. i'd hate to see that one that looks like it has 3 stoves on top of the one with the fire running even at a medium burn


----------



## Jordan (Dec 13, 2018)

Its intriguing to see others views on the topic.  In Scandinavia these stoves are still heavily used and still being produced for purchase.  There are many versions and even masonry heaters that work on same principle.  

Most in Scandinavia burn narrow splits and usually birch.  Although spruce is also common but usually avoided.


----------



## Alpine1 (Dec 13, 2018)

As far as I know that kind of stove was common in Norway and Denmark. Today only one model (with 2 or 3 stages) is still made by a Norwegian manufacturer (Ulefoss) and installation is allowed only because etasjeovn is considered a cultural heritage. You need a special permission to sell one outside Norway because it’s not clean burning (tried to buy one!). The other is the Mørso 2b Classic which is smaller but with tube secondary burn technology. Easily available here.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 13, 2018)

Alpine1 said:


> As far as I know that kind of stove was common in Norway and Denmark. Today only one model (with 2 or 3 stages) is still made by a Norwegian manufacturer (Ulefoss) and installation is allowed only because etasjeovn is considered a cultural heritage. You need a special permission to sell one outside Norway because it’s not clean burning (tried to buy one!). The other is the Mørso 2b Classic which is smaller but with tube secondary burn technology. Easily available here.



The key to purchasing is through the UK.  The exchange is usually better anyway.  

Most modern stoves I don't care to look at or want in my home.  The exceptions are the Morso 2B, Jotul 118, and Jotul 602.  Otherwise I stick with the older stoves.  There's always the smaller producers that are void of enforcement that still make new/old designs for sale in the USA.


----------



## bholler (Dec 13, 2018)

Jordan said:


> The key to purchasing is through the UK.  The exchange is usually better anyway.
> 
> Most modern stoves I don't care to look at or want in my home.  The exceptions are the Morso 2B, Jotul 118, and Jotul 602.  Otherwise I stick with the older stoves.  There's always the smaller producers that are void of enforcement that still make new/old designs for sale in the USA.


Have you ever used a modern stove?  They really are allot better.  

As far as aesthetics go there are lots of more traditional looking cast iron stoves being made.


----------



## bholler (Dec 13, 2018)

And no the old jotuls do not come close to the efficency of modern ones


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 13, 2018)

The "Russian fireplace" (closer to masonry heater than a fireplace) designs probably had the record for long flame path. Built right they really pulled the heat out of the fire. Built wrong and they plugged solid fairly quickly. The smart designs had clean out ports so the interior passages could be cleaned, the dumb ones didn't. Definitely two different approaches, the Norwegian stoves were designed for hot quick fires matched to the current heating load while the Russian "fireplaces" where designed for a hot fire every few days and enough mass so the heat took awhile to make it out to the room. Similar in concept to boiler with storage.   

I know someone that is planning a Russian Fireplace, I think he is going the smart way where he buys a set of proven interior components like a Temp Cast and then supplied the mass around it. He has massive concrete block coming up out a granite ledge for a base.


----------



## Alpine1 (Dec 13, 2018)

That’s called a Finnish fireplace in Europe. We have something similar here in the eastern alps, my father in law had one. Took two weeks to build and several tons of fire resistant bricks and concrete. Very efficient and very costly!


----------



## Sawset (Dec 13, 2018)

This is a stove from Bergen, Norway. The story that goes with it is about a city wide fire some time around 1702, and afterwards a concerted effort to "upgrade" from open fireplaces to something like this.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 13, 2018)

Its interesting to read peoples views on Modern verses Traditional stoves.  Its hard to believe a traditional stove is a poor choice in many circumstances.   

Home efficiency always trumps stove efficiency.  Additionally most aren't attentive enough to maintain traditional stove efficiently.  This leads to most taking the new stove path.  

I know folks in Vermont heating there entire house(1500sq.ft) on less then 2 cords a winter.  That includes there hot water and with a non-epa certified cook stove.  I heat my 1000sq.ft home with a Jotul 404 on less then 2 cords and my home has an open loft and single pain windows.  

Its all very intriguing because I think theres a divide in how stoves are used, wood care, and home construction in other countries.  My methods and abilities have greatly improved looking abroad.


----------



## bholler (Dec 13, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Its interesting to read peoples views on Modern verses Traditional stoves.  Its hard to believe a traditional stove is a poor choice in many circumstances.
> 
> Home efficiency always trumps stove efficiency.  Additionally most aren't attentive enough to maintain traditional stove efficiently.  This leads to most taking the new stove path.
> 
> ...


Have you ever used a modern stove to heat your house?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> Have you ever used a modern stove to heat your house?



Only in other homes.  Not one I built and live in.

 Some new stoves really are very efficient but I'm not convinced the only solution.  I would always recommend a properly sized Traditional stove over not having one at all.  In some cases Traditional are just as well suited to modern.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 14, 2018)

We just picked thia stove up Thursday morning! It's 10 or less outside and our 1975 Salt box is 70+ inside. This stove punches well above its weight and the radiant heat is amazing. We considered many stoves, including antique, but this was the best stove we could both agree on.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 14, 2018)

Thats a great stove @SpaceBus.  The Morso 2B is a lot like the Jotul 118.  A real performer and true classic.


----------



## bholler (Dec 14, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Thats a great stove @SpaceBus.  The Morso 2B is a lot like the Jotul 118.  A real performer and true classic.


No it is actually a modern stove in a classic case.  And stoves like it can actually be to good at extracting heat which can lead to excessive creosote buildup.  They are good stoves but they are nowhere near as easy to run as many other modern stoves.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> No it is actually a modern stove in a classic case.  And stoves like it can actually be to good at extracting heat which can lead to excessive creosote buildup.  They are good stoves but they are nowhere near as easy to run as many other modern stoves.



I know its a modern Morso but so is the Jotul 118.  They are proven designs and you aren't forced to look at something modern.  

If its about ease turn the thermostat and forget wood entirely.  Could get a pellet or LP if one wanted to fake it.  Or better yet just move to Florida and you don't need a heat source at all.  Thats even easier.  No thermostat to adjust.  

I'm not saying this to be a jerk.  Its just ridiculous to think of heating with wood as a form of ease.  The process of burning wood is innate to the human character.  It feeds something deep within the human psyche.  Thats why everyone is drawn to the flame and its irreplaceable to the human mind and experience.  

Perhaps thats what intrigues me about the older Scandinavian stoves.  I think there's forgotten value in that design.


----------



## Fiddler (Dec 14, 2018)

Jordan said:


> I know its a modern Morso but so is the Jotul 118.  They are proven designs and you aren't forced to look at something modern.
> 
> If its about ease turn the thermostat and forget wood entirely.  Could get a pellet or LP if one wanted to fake it.  Or better yet just move to Florida and you don't need a heat source at all.  Thats even easier.  No thermostat to adjust.
> 
> ...




I don't really have an opinion about the new vs. old debate. I just think my Morso 2B is a cool little stove.


----------



## bholler (Dec 14, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Only in other homes.  Not one I built and live in.
> 
> Some new stoves really are very efficient but I'm not convinced the only solution.  I would always recommend a properly sized Traditional stove over not having one at all.  In some cases Traditional are just as well suited to modern.


I never said modern stoves were the only choice.  Classics can still work very well.  But as someone who switched from a very good classic the cawley lemay 600 to a modern stove 2 different ones now.  There is no way i would ever go back.  And there are very few who would.


----------



## bholler (Dec 14, 2018)

Jordan said:


> I know its a modern Morso but so is the Jotul 118.  They are proven designs and you aren't forced to look at something modern.
> 
> If its about ease turn the thermostat and forget wood entirely.  Could get a pellet or LP if one wanted to fake it.  Or better yet just move to Florida and you don't need a heat source at all.  Thats even easier.  No thermostat to adjust.
> 
> ...


Of course heating with wood will never be as easy as an automatic central heating system.  But with many modern stoves it is much easier to run them correctly with much longer clean burns and more heat from your wood.

As far as aesthetics there are lots of stoves available with a classic look.  There are the vermont castings stoves (which i dont like the functionality or reliability of). There are hamptons blazeking ashfords quadrafire makes some cast stoves as does pe.  Napoleon enviro and others i am sure.  And of course there are the more modern jotuls and morosos.


----------



## bholler (Dec 14, 2018)

Fiddler said:


> I don't really have an opinion about the new vs. old debate. I just think my Morso 2B is a cool little stove.


I agree they are


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 14, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Thats a great stove @SpaceBus.  The Morso 2B is a lot like the Jotul 118.  A real performer and true classic.



Thank you! 

I was very torn between the two, but the EPA F118 has a lot of issues. I would have preferred the longer burn time of the F118, but the durability was very questionable, and also no longer has a true N/S cigar style burn. The 2B definitely punches well above our weight and got a real workout with 10 f for the first night after we installed it. Another thing about the 2B that separates it from the Jotul is the way air is directed. The Jotul has an intake on the back of the stove like the 2B, but it also provides primary air to the rear of the firebox. The 2B only gets secondary air at the back of the stove, and this makes the 2B a real cigar burn stove. The secondaries on the Morso are also built into the top of the firebox instead of tubes. This robs a bit of firebox space, but it is very unlikely to have an issues. Many F118 owners report issues, I haven't seen a single complaint about a 2B online anywhere.

We have a small home with a rectangular open floor plan. Our stove is pointed at the exterior wall and this makes the large radiant sides pointed at us rather than our windows. The previous owners of our home had a 1975 defiant, but much heat was wasted since the larges surface of the stove pointed at the windows. It was too big of a stove and had a lot of issues. Even if it were in perfect condition, my wife still wouldn't have liked it due to the complexity. The Morso is dead simple.

We absolutely love it!


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 14, 2018)

Fiddler said:


> I don't really have an opinion about the new vs. old debate. I just think my Morso 2B is a cool little stove.



They look great, perform well, low emissions, and dead reliable. It even looks good in the summer!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 14, 2018)

If you get a Jotul 118 pre-epa its a true cigar burner.  I use a Jotul 380 in my shop and its a cigar burner but not as long as the 118.  

I dont consider Vermont Castings or any other stove a classic looking stove just because its cast iron.  You wont find early stoves to look like the stoves we see today that jotul, morso, or vermont castings make.  Only exceptions being the Jotul 118, 602, and morso 2b since those are modified versions of the same stoves from long ago.  

Now I'm a purist and don't like things that appear new or second rate in quality.  Even the new Morso 2B's make me angry.  There's grooves imitating removable cooking rings.  Why add something to appear functional but then be fake?  Like I said I'm a bit of a purist.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 14, 2018)

Jordan said:


> If you get a Jotul 118 pre-epa its a true cigar burner.  I use a Jotul 380 in my shop and its a cigar burner but not as long as the 118.
> 
> I dont consider Vermont Castings or any other stove a classic looking stove just because its cast iron.  You wont find early stoves to look like the stoves we see today that jotul, morso, or vermont castings make.  Only exceptions being the Jotul 118, 602, and morso 2b since those are modified versions of the same stoves from long ago.
> 
> Now I'm a purist and don't like things that appear new or second rate in quality.  Even the new Morso 2B's make me angry.  There's grooves imitating removable cooking rings.  Why add something to appear functional but then be fake?  Like I said I'm a bit of a purist.



I do wish it had removable cook rings, but it's an awkward area too cook in anyway. I agree with you on styling, modern stoves with few exceptions are sterile and boring. We considered an antique stove but were seduced by the high efficiency and antique looks of the 2B classic.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 14, 2018)

SpaceBus said:


> I do wish it had removable cook rings, but it's an awkward area too cook in anyway. I agree with you on styling, modern stoves with few exceptions are sterile and boring. We considered an antique stove but were seduced by the high efficiency and antique looks of the 2B classic.



The removable cook plates allow you to cook with lower temp fires.  It might be limited in space but even a kettle or pot of stew makes sense.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 14, 2018)

Jordan said:


> The removable cook plates allow you to cook with lower temp fires.  It might be limited in space but even a kettle or pot of stew makes sense.



I know, that would be really great. In the next five years I'd like to buy a restored gas/wood cook stove and convert the gas ovens and burners to propane. Then I can get rid of this horrible glass top electric kitchen stove. I read a post in another thread about how the cook rings work, and now the wife is interested in this idea. We both thought you needed a big fire every time, it's good to know that you can cook with kindling fires in the summer.

I've seen a few combi cook stoves online, but our budget for such things is gone. Our house needs a lot more work than we initially expected.


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2018)

The main difference between a well run traditional stove and a well run modern one is emissions. A pre-EPA model, even though it seems to be burning cleanly is much dirtier. I like our little 602. It's a willing little heater,  but it's not a clean burning stove.


----------



## bholler (Dec 15, 2018)

Jordan said:


> If you get a Jotul 118 pre-epa its a true cigar burner.  I use a Jotul 380 in my shop and its a cigar burner but not as long as the 118.
> 
> I dont consider Vermont Castings or any other stove a classic looking stove just because its cast iron.  You wont find early stoves to look like the stoves we see today that jotul, morso, or vermont castings make.  Only exceptions being the Jotul 118, 602, and morso 2b since those are modified versions of the same stoves from long ago.
> 
> Now I'm a purist and don't like things that appear new or second rate in quality.  Even the new Morso 2B's make me angry.  There's grooves imitating removable cooking rings.  Why add something to appear functional but then be fake?  Like I said I'm a bit of a purist.


That depends entirly upon the time period you are talking about and the region.  There are plenty of classic stoves that don't resemble ose scandinan stoves at all.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 15, 2018)

bholler said:


> That depends entirly upon the time period you are talking about and the region.  There are plenty of classic stoves that don't resemble ose scandinan stoves at all.




This is true. Technically stuff from the 70's is now being considered classic. Maybe we should refer to stoves 100 years + to be antique and stoves 20-100 to be classic. Really the original Vermont Castings stuff is Victorian Revival, but not the same as actual Victorian. I wouldn't even call it classic or antique styling since it is different. Really any stove that has the wide front with arched glass/door openings with rectangles and triangles cast in would be Victorian revival. This would include stoves like the Jotul F400 or the "classic" styled napolean stoves.

It's all about what you consider classic vs contemporary styling.


----------



## bholler (Dec 15, 2018)

SpaceBus said:


> This is true. Technically stuff from the 70's is now being considered classic. Maybe we should refer to stoves 100 years + to be antique and stoves 20-100 to be classic. Really the original Vermont Castings stuff is Victorian Revival, but not the same as actual Victorian. I wouldn't even call it classic or antique styling since it is different. Really any stove that has the wide front with arched glass/door openings with rectangles and triangles cast in would be Victorian revival. This would include stoves like the Jotul F400 or the "classic" styled napolean stoves.
> 
> It's all about what you consider classic vs contemporary styling.


I agree and i started off as an industrial designer so i understand all of the design cues.  To me the victorian and gothic revival looks of those stoves are the classic stoves.  The older stuff would be antique.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't prefer contemporary interpretations of traditional designs.  They are more a bastardization than anything else.  Adding an ogee doesn't make it greek revival or Acanthus leaf Victorian, etc.  I'm not saying all versions are ugly or don't have there place but its something entirely different.  Contemporary is probably the only real signifier.

My profession is in woodworking and run my own shop.  This failure in design is prevalent in most homes and its a real shame.  Thats why I like the original stoves so much.  The effort and care in castings and designs is un-matched today.

I also dont' think time of production has anything to do with design.  I can think of many stoves that are of traditional design that were produced in the 70's and 80's.  The "energy harvester" is a good example as well as everything "L.Lange co." produced.


----------



## bholler (Dec 15, 2018)

Jordan said:


> I don't prefer contemporary interpretations of traditional designs.  They are more a bastardization than anything else.  Adding an ogee doesn't make it greek revival or Acanthus leaf Victorian, etc.  I'm not saying all versions are ugly or don't have there place but its something entirely different.  Contemporary is probably the only real signifier.
> 
> My profession is in woodworking and run my own shop.  This failure in design is prevalent in most homes and its a real shame.  Thats why I like the original stoves so much.  The effort and care in castings and designs is un-matched today.
> 
> I also dont' think time of production has anything to do with design.  I can think of many stoves that are of traditional design that were produced in the 70's and 80's.  The "energy harvester" is a good example as well as everything "L.Lange co." produced.


Yes of course a couple details don't make the style.  I have a design degree worked in corporate design and then moved on to custom furniture and cabinetry.  Before selling that business and going into chimneys.  So yes I know design.  But I also know about stoves and modern stoves put your "classics" to shame.  Yes there are some design comprimises made in the name of function.  But for the gains in performance I am ok with that.  Regardless I prefer modern Scandinavian design over the look of the classic stuff but that is simply a matter of taste.  But I agree there is bad design everywhere it is way more common than good design.  But I would argue there was also plenty of bad design through all time periods.  Infact some of those antique stoves you posted are pretty poor designs.  

And for the record the energy harvester while the overall form is pretty interesting the castings really are not very good at all.  Llange did make some fantastic designs in a variety of styles.  And very good quality.


----------



## Sawset (Dec 15, 2018)

The architraves and crown moldings here were very popular around 1915. Very similar to that found on the Jotul 400-500.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 15, 2018)

Sawset said:


> The architraves and crown moldings here were very popular around 1915. Very similar to that found on the Jotul 400-500.



Thats true but you wont find a stove like that in 1915.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 15, 2018)

@bholler you seem really knowledgable.  What modern stove do you know of that will put a "classic" stove to shame that will heat 1500sq.ft, do all the cooking, baking, and produce all the hot water on less then 2 cords a year in Vermont?


----------



## Sawset (Dec 15, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Thats true but you wont find a stove like that in 1915.


Personally I'm glad we're not bound to pure styles of the past. Chipendale, Victorian, Craftsman, Arts and crafts, and the stove styles of the past, all have their place, in their own time. They were created in the first place, for and by people of a certain period. I agree today can be a mishmash of various styles, but it is our style. It's my style. I have a jotul stove with styling that I like, a (newer) custom home with trim and architecture that I like. I personally wouldn't want a turn of the century style stove. There sure are some grand old stoves from years past, but like other art - I wouldn't want it in my house.


----------



## bholler (Dec 16, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Thats true but you wont find a stove like that in 1915.


So what it is a good stove way better than anything from 1915 and it fits well in a vintage home or a modern one for that matter.  It is a good designf unctionally and cosmetically.


----------



## bholler (Dec 16, 2018)

Jordan said:


> @bholler you seem really knowledgable.  What modern stove do you know of that will put a "classic" stove to shame that will heat 1500sq.ft, do all the cooking, baking, and produce all the hot water on less then 2 cords a year in Vermont?


Kitchen queens esses aga's DS makes a decent cook stove.


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2018)

Jordan said:


> The effort and care in castings and designs is un-matched today.


I have to disagree with that. There are still excellent castings being done by Vermont Castings, Jotul, Dovre, etc..


----------



## Jordan (Dec 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> I have to disagree with that. There are still excellent castings being done by Vermont Castings, Jotul, Dovre, etc..



Seems like you got your mind set.  I will just post these sub-par stoves for the record.


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Seems like you got your mind set.  I will just post these sub-par stoves for the record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not knocking the old stoves. Just that the casting of some modern stoves is of equal quality. The design varies of course. Some of those stoves are ornate and for the wealthiest of their time. Others shown there are fairly simple stoves. Whether one likes a funeral urn on top or not if a matter of taste.


----------



## bholler (Dec 17, 2018)

Jordan said:


> Seems like you got your mind set.  I will just post these sub-par stoves for the record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We get it you like these old stoves.  And if their style fits with your house that's great.  But I don't like the style and would not want one in my house.  They also will not heat my house for the 8 to 10 hours I am at work while keeping my chimney clean so functionally they would not work for me.  That doesn't mean there is anything wrong with them but they don't fit with my life.


----------



## Boris859 (Dec 21, 2018)

I like my Combifire #4,,it's the perfect size for my smallish house,in fact sometimes it's too much.

when I got it I was looking at cheap stoves from TSC and such and my wifes cousin was going to scrap the #4 but he gave it to me instead.
it is a heckuva  creosolte maker though but I have it set up for ez maintenence,ez access to my flat roof,pull the cap and push my custom made brush down it and it's done ,,20 minutes tops.
I also have an endless supply of cardboard I use to heat the flue up once a day.


----------



## Simonkenton (Dec 27, 2018)

I have never heard of stoves of this style before.
But these are beautiful!  I am biased as I have a Jotul Oslo that I am quite fond of.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

@Jordan cool stoves. Thanks for sharing. Have you seen this video?


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow, those were some really great stoves.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

Those tile ovens are pretty awesome. 
The old cast iron ones are a thing of beauty. 
I love how almost every room has it’s own little stove. Bigger is not always better.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

TWilk117 said:


> Those tile ovens are pretty awesome.
> The old cast iron ones are a thing of beauty.
> I love how almost every room has it’s own little stove. Bigger is not always better.



I prefer the Scandinavian style of several small stoves. I know this means you have to feed it more often, but it heats up quickly and starts heating the room very fast. Once the heat exhanger on our 2B Classic warms up the house follows shortly after.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m right there with you @SpaceBus I don’t mind playing with the fire. In fact I enjoy it!  I love the classic style.
I think I may have told you before I admire your choice of stove. It’s a beautiful thing.
All the used 1b and 2’s I’ve looked at have been cracked..badly. Burn that thing like a Scandinavian, not an American.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

TWilk117 said:


> I’m right there with you @SpaceBus I don’t mind playing with the fire. In fact I enjoy it!  I love the classic style.
> I think I may have told you before I admire your choice of stove. It’s a beautiful thing.
> All the used 1b and 2’s I’ve looked at have been cracked..badly. Burn that thing like a Scandinavian, not an American.



I don't know how Americans seem to crack them so much. The stoves are meant to run hot. I generally just try and keep it below 800 at the fake cook rings and that seems to work so far. Our house is really well insulated and unless it's bitterly cold and windy I don't have to run it all day. It holds the coals very well and I don't usually have to start a fresh fire that often.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I don't know how Americans seem to crack them so much. The stoves are meant to run hot. I generally just try and keep it below 800 at the fake cook rings and that seems to work so far. Our house is really well insulated and unless it's bitterly cold and windy I don't have to run it all day. It holds the coals very well and I don't usually have to start a fresh fire that often.



2 words that come to mind are impatient and lazy.


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2019)

What makes you guys think Scandinavians don't crack them?  

This style of heating is fine for some.  But I work full time and don't feel like coming home to a cold house where I have to start fires in multiple stoves to bring up the temp.  

You also have to consider the cost and maintenance involved in running multiple small stoves each with their own chimney.  I'll stick with my large modern stove.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

bholler said:


> What makes you guys think Scandinavians don't crack them?
> 
> This style of heating is fine for some.  But I work full time and don't feel like coming home to a cold house where I have to start fires in multiple stoves to bring up the temp.
> 
> You also have to consider the cost and maintenance involved in running multiple small stoves each with their own chimney.  I'll stick with my large modern stove.


I’m sure Nordic folks do crack stoves from time to time, especially after a night of too much drinking? At the end of the video I shared the guy shows a 602 that was cracked. 
With all of the Scandinavian research I’ve done, books I’ve read, and cinema I’ve watched; I have gotten the impression that Scandinavian folks are more conservative and a bit wiser(?) than your average “bigger is better” “I want it, and I want it right now” American. 
Just an opinion based on observations. 
Different strokes for different folks. 
I’m glad you are happy with your stove and works well for you. 
I suppose it would be a lot of work keeping all those chimneys clean and fires going. 
The video was of an old drafty farm house in Sweden.


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2019)

TWilk117 said:


> I’m sure Nordic folks do crack stoves from time to time, especially after a night of too much drinking? At the end of the video I shared the guy shows a 602 that was cracked.
> With all of the Scandinavian research I’ve done, books I’ve read, and cinema I’ve watched; I have gotten the impression that Scandinavian folks are more conservative and a bit wiser(?) than your average “bigger is better” “I want it, and I want it right now” American.
> Just an opinion based on observations.
> Different strokes for different folks.
> ...


And that type of stove was most popular at a time when it was very common for someone to be home all day to keep those stoves going.  There simply is no way I could heat with wood alone using stoves like that.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

bholler said:


> And that type of stove was most popular at a time when it was very common for someone to be home all day to keep those stoves going.  There simply is no way I could heat with wood alone using stoves like that.



Good point.. I was thinking of that too. I’m sure at least the wife was home. Also they work less hours a week than we do. 
Understandable. I don’t mind using a little oil to keep the house warm enough when I’m not home. No reason to keep the house 70-76 degrees if no one is even there.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm medically retired and work part time at most, so it works for us. My wife is a home care nurse and works six hour shifts m-f and a long ten hour shift on Saturday. One of us is able to keep the stove going at all times. We haven't woken up to a house below 62 f, yet, but if one of us gets up to feed the stove in the middle of the night it's around 70f when we get up. One of us always has to go to the bathroom in the night, so it's not a big deal. Our house is well insulated and frankly a bigger stove would cook us out. The little squirrel stove can cook us out if we run it hot all day. I usually wait six hours between loads to let the coals burn down a bit. On a really cold windy day it's more like four hours or less.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think a bigger stove would cook me out too, and I don’t want to have to feed it a lot of wood to get it performing correctly. 
Smaller stove, smaller amount of wood used. All my wood comes from my property, so I would rather burn it more sparingly than knock all my timber down in a few years. 
I’m a horticultural technician (gardener) so I am usually home the coldest weeks of the year.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

This won't work for everyone of course, so I understand why people like big modern stoves. If neither myself or my wife would be here for more than 8 hours at a time, then we would have gone with a different stove, perhaps a hybrid.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> This won't work for everyone of course, so I understand why people like big modern stoves. If neither myself or my wife would be here for more than 8 hours at a time, then we would have gone with a different stove, perhaps a hybrid.


Same.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

TWilk117 said:


> I think a bigger stove would cook me out too, and I don’t want to have to feed it a lot of wood to get it performing correctly.
> Smaller stove, smaller amount of wood used. All my wood comes from my property, so I would rather burn it more sparingly than knock all my timber down in a few years.
> I’m a horticultural technician (gardener) so I am usually home the coldest weeks of the year.



We are fortunate enough to have 24 acres, most of which is wooded. This means we won't have to fell any living trees for firewood. There are loads of standing dead trees and some already fallen that are still good for firewood. We will have to cut some living trees down to clear space for our planned shop, but I will mill those into lumber. Our land will provide more than enough firewood without cutting anything down.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> We are fortunate enough to have 24 acres, most of which is wooded. This means we won't have to fell any living trees for firewood. There are loads of standing dead trees and some already fallen that are still good for firewood. We will have to cut some living trees down to clear space for our planned shop, but I will mill those into lumber. Our land will provide more than enough firewood without cutting anything down.



Wow 24 acres is a lot!
That would be like a billion dollars around here in Burlington County, NJ. 
I only have a couple wooded acres. It has provided me with a lot of dead wood.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

TWilk117 said:


> Wow 24 acres is a lot!
> That would be like a billion dollars around here in Burlington County, NJ.
> I only have a couple wooded acres. It has provided me with a lot of dead wood.


Thankfully we didn't have to pay a billion for our property, but we do live in a really harsh environment


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Thankfully we didn't have to pay a billion for our property, but we do live in a really harsh environment


Oh yeah, Down East Maine! That’s pretty awesome though. You’re in beautiful country. You got lobsters and Down East Dickering!


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 8, 2019)

TWilk117 said:


> Oh yeah, Down East Maine! That’s pretty awesome though. You’re in beautiful country. You got lobsters and Down East Dickering!



We came up in the summer to look at house and finally moved in November second. Haven't had any lobster yet and Down East Dickering is new one for me. I am from a military family, but I was born and lived a lot in the south. I love it up here, but it is different. The wife was born in Mass but has family up here and visited often. 

I've never seen so many wood stove users in my life.


----------



## TWilk117 (Jan 8, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> We came up in the summer to look at house and finally moved in November second. Haven't had any lobster yet and Down East Dickering is new one for me. I am from a military family, but I was born and lived a lot in the south. I love it up here, but it is different. The wife was born in Mass but has family up here and visited often.
> 
> I've never seen so many wood stove users in my life.



Congratulations! Buying a home and moving in successfully! That’s a lot of stressful work. Down East Dickering is a funny show. I’m not sure if it’s still on, but it would be worth a google. We have a lot of guys like that around here; only we call them Pineys, and they don’t have that wicked accent.
I moved into my house 3 years ago and never bothered to get cable tv. I’m a radio guy. 
Never been further north than Boston.. 
good luck this winter. I hope you have lots of dry wood.


----------

